# quick question...how long will FET take???



## kimberleigh (Dec 18, 2008)

I would be grateful if anyone could answer my question...How long will FET take?

I am thinking about starting on my next period (sorry to much info!!) i am going in for medicated, also what happens... i have asked the client but they are very vague!!!

advice would be appreciated

Kim x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

a medicated FET usually takes about 5 weeks from start of d/r to ET. My clinic has me d/r for 2/3 weeks then onto tablets to thicken lining up for 18 days.

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## kimberleigh (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you for your reply, I am hoping, the end of the two week wait is before the kids break up from the schools holidays, my DH has a very busy 5 year old, and is having him for extra week at the start of the holidays, i don't want to be stressed  out whilst on my 2 week wait!!!! That why i am trying to sort of work it out, so correct me if i am wrong on medicated cycles, 

I will be down regging for 2/3 weeks, then tablets for another 2 weeks, Egg tranfer and then the excitable TWO WEEK WAIT!!!!!!! I am terrible, i need to repeat my self over and over for it to sink in!!!

I want to start, and getting really excited but i am afraid of the result  

Kim x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

thats right hun, i am a childminder and am desperately hoping i can time my next tx so 2ww is in school holidays as it is easier for me to have time off then!!

best of luck hun

Julia
xxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
dont worry kim, im scared too just starting my first fet medicated after 2 fresh ivf, its really scary but also exciting, just the whole thing is stressful but hopefully it will work out for us all, good luck in your tx
kirst x


----------



## kimberleigh (Dec 18, 2008)

Many thanks both, I still not sure what to do, i know i got a couple of weeks to think it over, but i was thinking about going it alone!!!! Not telling my husband until ET, so i can just get on with the tx but i was gonna tell him about egg transfer because i know he would be upset that he wasn't there for me and wasn't part of the experience!! bess him  

Last time i had EC, i was really bad, i think that put alot of stress on my body, so i think thats why i might go for FET  

will keep you updated

Kim x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi kim
def sounds like fet be better on your body, least you got a bit of time to think it over, there seems to be alot of success with fet, have a chat with your clinic they know how you have reacted with drugs etc and would prob say what they think would be best. thats brave trying to do it wothout hubby knowing, you would have to hide the injections etc, good luck with whatever you decide, 

kirst x


----------



## kimberleigh (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi kirst,

I have spoke to my clinic and they told me, i will be scanned on day 2 of my period, they give me tablets for a couple of weeks, and then ET. They told me i wont down reg, so i think i will be able to hide the tablets, but i definately will tell my husband before ET. I am getting excited about starting but nervous about the outcome!!!!
My clinic seem very vague when you ask them questions,and tell me not to worry. I think i responded well to the drugs last time because they said  they were shocked i didn't get pregnant.  I had 18 eggs, 12 fertilized and one was put back in ( they gave me a 70 % of it working) also 6 were frozen, 4 at day 5 and 2 at day 6 blastocyst!! I know it was wrong for them to tell me that (about the percentage) so on follow up, the consultant told me to have 2 put back in nxt time in FET. So my fingers are crossed and i am not getting my hopes up, but remain positive, throughtout tx 

High hopes and keep smiling 

Kim x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi kim

glad you spoke to clinic least you are more aware of what is gonna happen, thats a bit naughty to tell you that percentage, but least you know you got good embies and with putting two in your chances will be higher. our clinic pecentage is 32% for fet, which is alot higher than the uk, so just gotta keep positive like you say. 
hope it turns out well
kirst x


----------



## kimberleigh (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi kirst,

i know it was a bit naughty of them, everyone has said that, i think i was invincable last time and did a bit too much in my 2 ww, (hoover and some lifting!!!,4 days before otd) they told us because of my embies, they put one back in, and all the way through me and my DH said about putting 2 back but when you are there and they tell you 'having one is a better chance', that swayed our minds...i am kicking myself now ...it is 2 all the way from now on!!!!!!

i think our clinic is 25-30 % so not fantastic odds.... but fingers crossed,  

I will definately keep you informed  

Kim x


----------

